# Spring is here



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We have these massive birds that fly right over (we are talking a few feet) the roof of the house. They have at least a four foot wing span. I like to think they are eagles but friends swear they are buzzards.

The locusts are back. I've had tinitus for as long as I can remember but their constant racket is worse. They won't go away until the heavy rains come.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hawks and buzzards here. Sometimes pass buzzards sitting on fence posts on side of road. No Eagles

Locusts ..... where are you? None here


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

probably more like cícadas..


----------

